# Water Cooling Casero..



## Deidara (Feb 10, 2016)

Buenas buenas gente de aficionada...
Nuevamente vengo con un proyecto el cual si surge segun lo previsto y me ayudan a realizarlo... Prometo detallar el trabajo para que lo reproduzcan y espero que lo hagan!! Jajaja

Mi idea es hacer un refrigerador para overclockear un micro dualcore, y sacarle todo el jugo posible sin reventarlo, y que solvente mis ganas de jugar juegos con buena calidad... sin tener que recurrir a un nuevo micro ya que tendria que cambiar hasta el mother..

Ya que los watercooling del mercado son para mi parecer excesivamente caros, ya que no sirven para lo que yo quiero hacer.. Decidi hacerlo yo mismo...

Primero y principal me hice mi propia fundidora..


En mi primer intento logre fundir exitosamente una buena cantidad de aluminio de latas de gaseosa y energizantes...


Y de antenas en desuso y mal latas obtendre mas cantidad...

Ahora a lo importante..

El micro.. Para disiparlo, mi idea es realizar el siguiente "block" el cual en este caso es totalmente pasivo..
Pero mi idea es a los primeros conductos mas cercanos al micro, hacerles circular agua...






Eso ya esta bastante pensado.. Solo se me complica el tema del molde para lograr esa estructura, y con los conductos "soldados" al block... ya que en este caso, entre el block y los conductos hay un espacio, que aunque sea phentometrico ya hay perdida de eficiencia... Pero bueno eso lo vere...

Ahora el tema del "radiador" no se me ocurre como hacerlo... Ya que no consigo un radiador de auto en desuso, ni mucho menos pienso comprar uno nuevo...
Y con esta tecnica





Quiero lograr esta idea..




El cual es un disipador pasivo de una mini pc..

Como lo harian? Ya que necesito que contenga la forma del recipiente, y los conductos, para que queden "soldados" deberian estar en el mismo recipiente a la hora del volcado del aluminio fundido...

Espero me haya expresado bien..
Desde ya muchas gracias a todo el que se moleste en responder!! 
Y vamos que se puede!!


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 10, 2016)

En realidad, es muy simple.

Haces orificios, en ambos extremos del molde(Por supuesto de la misma medida de los tubos), y luego vuelcas el metal allí. 

Si tienes curvas en dichos tubos, los extremos del molde, se deberán hacer de material(arcilla o barro) refractario.


----------



## EdoNork (Feb 11, 2016)

Una idea: una forma de obtener aluminio de primerísima calidad es utilizar el cuerpo de los discos duros desechados. Mucha mejor calidad que la de las anillas de las latas.


----------



## John Miller (Feb 11, 2016)

Deidara dijo:


> Buenas buenas gente de aficionada...
> Nuevamente vengo con un proyecto el cual si surge segun lo previsto y me ayudan a realizarlo... Prometo detallar el trabajo para que lo reproduzcan y espero que lo hagan!! Jajaja
> 
> Mi idea es hacer un refrigerador para overclockear un micro dualcore, y sacarle todo el jugo posible sin reventarlo, y que solvente mis ganas de jugar juegos con buena calidad... sin tener que recurrir a un nuevo micro ya que tendria que cambiar hasta el mother..
> ...



Hola buen día lo mejor es rutear la pieza, realizar un molde así es muy tedioso y hasta te quedaria muy porozo con latas, te recomendaria mejor que realices la pieza en 3D y con una CNC obtendras una excelente pieza.

Lo que quieres realizar es un disipador esponja, no te compliques eso ya lo venden y lo puedes cotizar por este nombre:






http://es.made-in-china.com/co_gict...-cell-Copper-foam-500mm-500mm-_eyinssggg.html


Lo que deseas es un disipador esponja.
MK.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Feb 22, 2016)

Buen proyecto! yo ando con ganas de hacerle algo así a mi PC, también pero... lo del micro se me complica. 
Con respecto al radiador de auto, en los Ford Falcon desde los modelos 80 para abajo .hay radiadores de la calefacción por donde circula el agua.Las medidas son 14cm x 24 cm x 4.5 cm.
También los radiadores de calefacción de los Fiat Spazio.147. usan el mismo Radiador de agua
El ventilador para enfriarlos-de los Falcon tienen 3 velocidades, pero son grandes en Tamaño
El que esta bueno es el ventilador del Fiat el Motor es mas chico, y consume de 2 a 4 A. Yo los probé con una fuente ATX de 250W y los hace volar. incluso el flujo de aire es tan grande que me dan ganas de hacerme un ventilador portátil con uno de ellos.
Tambien hay radiadores de aceite, como el que trae el Citroen 3CV es de aluminio y mucho mas chico! Solo que vas a tener que Lavar el Aceite que queda dentro del mismo con Nafta, sumergiéndolos o a presión con un compresor, En el taller antes los lavábamos así.
O ya que tienes fundidora puedes comprar los caños de cobre , que se usan para el circuito de los frenos, y hacer una serpentina, a tu medida con el aluminio por fuera como el de la foto que pusiste.
Acá tengo un Radiador de 307 el de Refrigeración del motor. es bastante grande, esta Nuevo prácticamente, se lo cambiamos porque se rompió el plástico donde conecta la manguera, yo tenia pensado cortar un cuadrado a medida y unir los caños. Cosa de hacer uno de hacer uno de 15 x 15 x 2,5 cm. ya que son bien finos en cuanto a grosor.
Si vas a algún desarmadero o mejor!: taller mecánico de los viejos (Antiguos) , les dices que quieres ayudarle con un proyecto para tu Hijo,sobrino etc.. del colegio Técnico, (Industrial) Seguro te los regalan usados o si te los venden te sale mas barato, A mi siempre me agarran en el taller con ese Verso y asi como a mi hermano,, y terminamos regalandoles mas cosas, jaja, si mandas alguna Femenina, seguro los radiadores se los regalan 
De ninguna manera les digas que es para meterse-los a una PC, porque ni siquiera te escucharan, 
Te dejo un par de fotos de la Web.


----------

